# Satan's Dentures Got An Upgrade



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!!!

It's got a whopping 3.2 hours, lights, quick connect bucket system, 12" & 16" buckets.


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

New toy to play with. LOL

Have fun


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

its to pretty ...now go get it dirty 







.



and make that dollar


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice looking new toy.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Any reasons why you went with the U17 over the KX018-4?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Any reasons why you went with the U17 over the KX018-4?


The KX is about $2K more expensive, has tail swing, only digs 2" deeper, 100lb more bucket strength but weaker arm strength.

For the life of me, I cannot figure out the $2K benefit to the KX model. Salesman at Country Equipment had no good answer either. On paper the specs are only marginally different. 

Th cab space is bigger on the KX but you sacrifice tail swing to get the room.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been eyeing the the KX018-4 and U17 for awhile now. Soon as I get out from my Urban hellhole and get out to my place in Newcastle I'm buying one. I'm considering Bocat also, but I think Kubota makes the better product. They use the same engines, and I think Country Equipment is the better store over Bobcat of Oklahoma. What you do with your older machine, trade it in?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Stick with kubota. 

Bobcat has been sold more times than Carter has liver pills. 

Can't get parts.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The old one was totaled by insurance due to some damage to the drive motors.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> The old one was totaled by insurance due to some damage to the drive motors.


You lucky dog


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The old one was totaled by insurance due to some damage to the drive motors.


Nice silver lining for the crap you had to go through.

Did the insurance cover the cost of the new one ?
If not how deep did you have to come out of pocket ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Insurance only got me part way there. Quite a bit out of pocket. But it still worked out for the best.


----------

